# A jobs board to help coffee shop owners hire staff



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello

As I am fond of coffee and drinking it in coffee shops I have setup this great coffee jobs board to help you get targeted coffee job seekers. Unlike other boards this is a UK niche coffee shop jobs board - if you have any questions do not hesitate to ask.

Thanks

B

http://www.coffeeshopjobs.co.uk/


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool. Good to have one that isn't just for London (http://www.londoncoffeejobs.co.uk). I bought a theme for a Scotland one a few months ago and registered a domain but never got around to configuring it.


----------



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Cool. Good to have one that isn't just for London (http://www.londoncoffeejobs.co.uk). I bought a theme for a Scotland one a few months ago and registered a domain but never got around to configuring it.


Yeah, you should build it..... a Scotland one sounds good


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Hopefully yours will take off and a Scotland one won't be needed


----------



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Hopefully yours will take off and a Scotland one won't be needed


Yeah I hope so.....

What do you think is the best way to let people know that they can post coffee jobs?

Thx


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Word spreads fast via twitter. Good that you have Coffeesmiths jobs on there already... gives it more credibility from the start.


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a chat about recruitment to a cafe owner here in Dundee recently who told me he's only ever had to advertise once as there's always been a steady stream of people dropping by looking for work.

Agree social media is also very good for this though

Gumtree is another economical (ie - free) method that seems to get good results as people know to look for jobs on there


----------



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

bdt said:


> I had a chat about recruitment to a cafe owner here in Dundee recently who told me he's only ever had to advertise once as there's always been a steady stream of people dropping by looking for work.
> 
> Agree social media is also very good for this though
> 
> Gumtree is another economical (ie - free) method that seems to get good results as people know to look for jobs on there


I think a niche site will always out perform a general job site like gumtree


----------



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Word spreads fast via twitter. Good that you have Coffeesmiths jobs on there already... gives it more credibility from the start.


Hi

You say that word spreads fast via twitter, I don't see that really happening. Maybe you have a technique to make this happen?

Thx


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Just needs a few people tweeting/retweeting link to site, sent out on a dedicated account eg @ukcoffeejobs, and a bit of luck that people will follow your account.


----------



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah I have a twitter account, https://twitter.com/coffeeshopjobs - maybe the people that are following me are not giving me much luck

BTW - I also have http://www.coffeeshopjobs.nl and am going to be developing some more site too!

Ahhhh yeah, all those dutch coffee shops bring back some really good memories!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Twitter relies on reputation. If people don't know who you are then it can be difficult to get supporters and takes time to build a network. Once the network is there then ideas can travel faster.


----------

